# deck cleaner



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

A bunch of leaves sat on the deck of my boat for a week or two and im havin trouble getting it white again. What works best?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

try some Soft Scrub and a good stiff brush.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Simple Green works very good. If the stains are really set in try using muratic acid mixed with water. About 10% acid and 90% water. Try not to get the mixture on any metals though. Good luck!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesse,

Don't know where you are located, but I have a gallon of Castrol "Super Clean" that works well. Now that I have an aluminum boat I don't need it. You are welcome to it if Garcon Point is convenient for you for pick up.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Liquid Chlorine. Put plugs in back of boat, fill with liquid chlorine and water, let sit for an hour, scub with brush,then drive your boat down the road and drain out the bleach. This will get the boat pure white, but it will kill your grass. Can be purchased at anyone that sells pool supplies. It is actually concentrated household bleach.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr. Clean "magic eraser". Work very well for spot treatments...quick and easy. If doing the entire deck to bring back to new try Alumibrite. Sold at Ace.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I had the same damn problem with the leaves. I just used regular bleach from the house. Made the floor super white!:takephoto Not sure if it is bad or not though...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Just cleaned my entire boat about a month ago and had the same problem with leaves,pollen bombs,etc. Now I'm in no way affiliated with the company but I used Woody Wax boat soap for the initial cleaning,them moved onto some degreaser(Kick It is great and can be diluted for safe use) For the stains I used Whesleys(sp.) bleach white from the auto parts store then finished the deck with Woody Wax protectant which is a wax for non-skid decks. Nothing seems to stick to the deck now,blood,leaves,pollen bombs,beer etc. Good stuff and expensive but money well spent,IMHO.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is how I remove stain and algae from the waterline and sides of my boat. I use a 3 step process. This takes less than2 hours for my 25' Dusky IB. 

Get it done as quickly as you can after removing boat from the water.

Step 1. Algae removal (and other organics): Clean with with liquid bleach. Spray on, let it sit for 5 minutes, scrub with scrub brush.Green algae will turn brown immediately. If you don't get it all the first pass, try it again. I also use it on underwater gear--anywhere there is algae.

Step 2. Oil stain removal: Simple Green or That Purple Stuff works fine. Doesn't take a helluva lot of scrubbing. 

Step 3: Mineral stains: I use Sno-Bowl straight from the bottle, not diluted. It removes all water salts deposits and rust stain. It requires very little scrubbing. Don't allow it to get on a galvanized trailer or it will remove the Zinc.It alsodestroys bottom paint. Rinse trailer thoroughly. Rinse boat.

Bottom Job

Move boat onto a large piece of Vis-Queen before starting bottom job. Mechanically remove barnacles and other marine growth from hull and underwater gear as soon as possible. The job goes easier before the barnacles start to stink. 

Environmental concern. Don't allow run off from your boat to enter the water. 

Mask waterline with masking tape and apply bottom pint. If you had a lot of marine growth, consider extra sanding and 2 coats of good paint. Paint bottom. R & R Zincs after cleaning the surface where the Zinc fits. 

Wax the hull from rub rail down to boot stripe before launching. Good wax will keep the gelcoat shiny and help prevent a lot of hull stains.


----------

